# How do you sharpen diaper pins?



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

My diaper pins are starting to snag the fabric a bit.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is to store in a bar of soap. The soap helps it slide into fabric better. I don't know how to SHARPEN them though.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

I do what alaskanteach does...put them in a bar of soap and that makes them go in smoother. Although I quit using pins and now just fold and place in the wrap.


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

This is going to sound strange....

A looong time ago I got a pin cushion that looks like a tomato. (for sewing pins...) It has a little pear shaped thingy hanging off it filled with sandish stuff. It is to be used to sharpen needles, but it works for safety pins. I just jab it in over and over (great for frustration...). Sewing places would have one.


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

I've always run the pin through my hair, and that has always worked fine. It's the pins themselves--they are getting dull. I have others, but I would like to help these guys out if I could. Imagine, feeling useless, because you have no diaper to fasten.







Poor pins!


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PadmaMorgana*
This is going to sound strange....

A looong time ago I got a pin cushion that looks like a tomato. (for sewing pins...) It has a little pear shaped thingy hanging off it filled with sandish stuff. It is to be used to sharpen needles, but it works for safety pins. I just jab it in over and over (great for frustration...). Sewing places would have one.

You must have been posting when I was. I will go to Joann's tomorrow, and see what I can find. Thanks!


----------

